

Where to learn Unity 3D - nhangen

I'm a new iOS developer and looking to learn how to use Unity, but haven't found any good tutorials or books. I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations on where to get started.<p>FWIW, I'm OK with code, but an animation and game building n00b.
======
Khao
This guy has the most useful tutorials in my opinion. I've learned a lot of
stuff from his videos and I believe he also offers all the source code he uses
in his videos.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMWhtKjUr10>

~~~
nhangen
Thank you, really appreciate the link.

